# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Nlp Lucid Dreaming Induction (nild)

## Man of Shred

Cleaned up induction (less noisy) : http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898/01%20...%201%281%29.mp3

This is an induction done by me designed for lucid dreaming. i scrapped my original induction due to lack of quality and is in the remaking process.

 Directions: Use headphones. listen to this as you fall asleep at the end of the day or use it with the WBTB method. keep at a moderate volume &#39;cause there are times when i accidently raise my voice a little or accidently blow into the mic. those might jar you out of the trance. The idea here is to fall asleep to the induction.

 Some of you may trance out right away, some may not as easily. if you have trouble. think of a time when you found yourself naturally falling asleep. like when your listening to a dry speaker and the sound of his voice is so dry that it lets your mind wander, and pretty soon you fall asleep. Listening once may not produce results. try this for 3 days at least. and even if you don&#39;t trance out all the time, or are awake for the entire process, there is enough hypnotic commands embed within that you WILL notice a difference&#33; that is a 100% garuantee.

 either sit comfortably or lie down comfortably with your hands apart and your palms facing up. You&#39;ll find out why during the induction.

 ENJOY&#33;


 Here: what people have had to say so far:






> ranma, I want to thank you.  I just had my 3rd lucid dream&#33;  It was the best ever, as it actually stayed stable.  I started listening to your mp3 on a cd witch headphones on.  I got to the end of the mp3 and I was pissed because I wasn&#39;t in a lucid.  But I WAS so close to it, closer then I ever have been with any other mp3 induction.  Anyway I fell asleep and woke up the next morning.  I was like man, its the morning already? wtf no one woke me up for tea or anything.  But im so AWAKE&#33;   Anyway I am not going to go into full details here, I will write it in my dream journal later, but this was a dream and I realised after a while of dreaming and I became lucid&#33;  I had the most control I have ever had.  So even is I don&#39;t get lucid WHILE i&#39;m listening to your mp3, I still fall asleep afterwards and lucid dream&#33; I will try this again now when I go to sleep and report back tomorrow morning&#33;[/b]








> I listened to it a little while ago and said to myself "this wont put me to sleep because I have too much energy right now" But then after listening to it for a while I fell asleep. The funny thing is you were still talking in my dream and when I asked you questions you answered them. I usually cant fall asleep at 6pm.[/b]







> Ok, I said I would use it last night and give feedback.  So, I did use it last night but something strange happened where I guess it stopped downloading on the site so I only got to listen to about 3/4 of it.  However,  I did shortly go to sleep after that and then awoke to my roommate at about 3:00 a.m and had already had about 4 and 1/2 hours of sleep so I decided to stay up for a while and do a WBTB.  After I got up and hung out with my roommate for a bit I came back and immediately slipped into a lucid dream with a W.I.L.D. (Not using the mp3 file.)  This might not be that strange but it was only my 2nd lucid dream ever so maybe the mp3 had some impact.[/b]







> I have to say man, thank you so much. I got my first LD last night because of this. It&#39;s probably the most useful thing I have ever used for LDing. I don&#39;t know what it is but you have a very "trancey" like voice that kinda drones on and on. And that&#39;s not a bad thing. This is a really great mp3 and I&#39;m really happy that you made it. Thanks a lot. And if you would like to read about what I dreampt (sp?) about, check out my dream journal. Thanks so much. [/b]

----------


## Exodus 117

I don&#39;t think the link works.

----------


## Man of Shred

fixed the link. only temporarily.  well I&#39;m having trouble finding a site that will host the file for free. due to the large size. i might try to upload it to Warpmymind.com LOL. or anyone can just email me and i can email it to you or transfer it on MSN. or if anyone with an FTP is willing to host it any assistance would be appreciated.



 I personally tried this last night. the first time i didn&#39;t trance out. second time i was asleep for the entire thing&#33; results. better dream recall and a semi lucid.

----------


## Bonsay

What about Rapidshare, is it any good? If it is, you could upload it there.
Ok I registered and uploaded it, I hope it works: http://rapidshare.com/files/19424782/01

----------


## GODLIGHT

Still can&#39;t d/l the file.

Questions for you...what does CC means?

----------


## Man of Shred

that sucks&#33; the wiki one worked when i first tried it and now it&#39;s not working. rapidshare is good too&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

what kind of hypnotic commands are they? nothing dangerous right?

----------


## Man of Shred

> what kind of hypnotic commands are they? nothing dangerous right?
> [/b]



 Yeah i give commands for you to wake up and bark like a dog.

 I just give commands to become lucid and have more dreams. I even put a behavior genorator pattern: a tool that will help you overcome certain fears, or change a certain behavior that your dissasitisfied with. I remain ambiguous about it and let your subconcious mind select that particular behavior and how it will change it within dreams. And then i run through a pattern on building an unconcious foundation on which to build more satisfying dreams.

 There is no way in telling exactly HOW people will respond to the commands since everyone is different. for example if i describe a beach scene. some may find it relaxing to go to the beach. Others may have associated a bad experience with a beach. certain emotions might come up in that person as i describe that scene and even THEY won&#39;t know why they are reacting this way. That&#39;s the problem with doing a general induction. without me observing the response of the listener i can&#39;t adapt my method to their experience.

 There are a few words in the induction that COULD be interpreted as sexual innuendo. for example in what part i say "you will find yourself _exposing yourself_ to your favorite movies, your favorite music, and your favorite book.". I assure you it is not my intention to emb sexual commands. If a listener feels uncomfortable with hearing that. that&#39;s only their interpretation. Thats the thing about anything artistic, you literally can&#39;t control how people will interpret it.

 My only intention is to provide a TOOL that will help people have more satisfying dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

heh the filefreak link seems to be working now.

----------


## GODLIGHT

Your style is quite indicative of Major Marks&#39;s style.  You&#39;ve got it almost down to a T.   ::wink:: 

Keep up the good work.  I&#39;ll finish listening to the induction after supper
Ciao

----------


## a dude

Wow, thats really relaxing, Ill try it tonight.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks&#33; yes i unshamfully coppied major mark. i&#39;ve heard Hypnotica, Steve P. and nothing puts me out faster than Mark Cunninghams voice.

----------


## GODLIGHT

I agree with you.  He&#39;s not one of the best for nothing.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Wow, thats really relaxing, Ill try it tonight.
> [/b]



 yeah&#33; while i was listening to it on the computer the other day. My family was a bit curious as to what i was doing. they kinda laughed at how i speak during the induction, That is until a few piped up minutes later saying "wow, this is actually really relaxing&#33;"






> I agree with you.  He&#39;s not one of the best for nothing.
> [/b]



Hehe, i still giggle whenever i think of his "hypnosis wand" joke. "And if i take this hypnosis and apply it with pressure to the side of your head YOU WILL FEEL THE CHANGE&#33;"

----------


## a dude

I listened to it a little while ago and said to myself "this wont put me to sleep because I have too much energy right now" But then after listening to it for a while I fell asleep. The funny thing is you were still talking in my dream and when I asked you questions you answered them. I usually cant fall asleep at 6pm.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow that&#39;s really cool I&#39;m gonna make a quotes testominials on the first page here. may i add this comment?

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks tigerwolf for another mirror location&#33;

----------


## a dude

> wow that&#39;s really cool I&#39;m gonna make a quotes testominials on the first page here. may i add this comment?
> [/b]



Yeah, go ahead.

----------


## metcalfracing

> I agree with you.  He&#39;s not one of the best for nothing.
> [/b]



Hehe... you sound hypnotized&#33; Sorry, just had to do it.  ::muffin::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yeah, go ahead.
> [/b]




 Thanks bud&#33; can you remember the dream convo at all? I&#39;m a little curious&#33; BTW i&#39;m practicing and working on making the parts seem more smooth and not blowing into the mic. expect a way better version of the same induction soon&#33;

----------


## metcalfracing

Is it bad if I listened to the entire thing and didn&#39;t fall asleep? I did get VERY relaxed though. My entire body went numb. The problem is, I&#39;m inexperienced with trancing.

----------


## Man of Shred

no it&#39;s not bad. I&#39;ve listened to inductions many times without falling asleep. and i will sometimes notice the hypnotic commands are applied easily. remember to read the directions :use before bed, or with WBTB.

 how did the hands thing work? were your hands coming together by themselves?

 It doesn&#39;t matter wether you go all the way or not. They did a study where they took 10 guys and hypnotised them not worrying wether or not they were actually in trance or not. and the 10 people pretended to go into trance. the other 10 were hypnotised until all of them were more satisfied that they&#39;d gone into trance.

 it is interesting to know that the 10 that were only pretending to go into trance, were the ones that got better results in change.

----------


## metcalfracing

> how did the hands thing work? were your hands coming together by themselves?
> [/b]



umm... no... I did imagine it in my head though.

----------


## a dude

> Thanks bud&#33; can you remember the dream convo at all? I&#39;m a little curious&#33; BTW i&#39;m practicing and working on making the parts seem more smooth and not blowing into the mic. expect a way better version of the same induction soon&#33;
> [/b]



I cant remember the conversation but I fell asleep a little bit after i went through the door and observed my enviroment(which i imagined to be a beach). after I fell asleep i was in the beach and you were there still talking, I would ask you questions about lucid dreaming every once in a while and you answered them.  After you finished the trance we talked about something and then I woke up.

----------


## 13redfan

> I cant remember the conversation but I fell asleep a little bit after i went through the door and observed my enviroment(which i imagined to be a beach). after I fell asleep i was in the beach and you were there still talking, I would ask you questions about lucid dreaming every once in a while and you answered them.  After you finished the trance we talked about something and then I woke up.
> [/b]



Was this conversation in a lucid dream, or just a normal dream? This sounds pretty cool&#33;

----------


## metcalfracing

Do you have any suggestions for trancing, though? I want to make sure I&#39;m getting the most out of it.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I cant remember the conversation but I fell asleep a little bit after i went through the door and observed my enviroment(which i imagined to be a beach). after I fell asleep i was in the beach and you were there still talking, I would ask you questions about lucid dreaming every once in a while and you answered them.  After you finished the trance we talked about something and then I woke up.
> [/b]




 That&#39;s very interesting. do you remember the hypnontic commands where i tell the two parts of your unconcious: the one that wants you to LD. and the part that  doesn&#39;t want  you to? that&#39;s a very interesting way your unconcious might represent that system in dreaming.

----------


## FishtankHank

This sounds pretty sweet I just got it, and am looking forward to using it tonight.  I can give feedback tomorrow.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Do you have any suggestions for trancing, though? I want to make sure I&#39;m getting the most out of it.
> [/b]




well, did you notice a difference in your dreams?

----------


## metcalfracing

not really, it was stranger than usual though... but I&#39;m about try it again. I&#39;m gonna keep going til something happens.

----------


## Man of Shred

> not really, it was stranger than usual though... but I&#39;m about try it again. I&#39;m gonna keep going til something happens.
> [/b]



 I&#39;ve noticed that too, That my dreams have taken on a whole new feeling. It&#39;s like they are shifting in a different direction... if that makes any sense&#33;

 Having your whole body go numb seems like a deep indication of trance.

----------


## Exodus 117

Is it possible to get this on a Ipod?

----------


## Exodus 117

> Is it possible to get this on a Ipod?
> [/b]



I couldn&#39;t get this to work on my Ipod, but it&#39;s okay now.

----------


## a dude

> Was this conversation in a lucid dream, or just a normal dream? This sounds pretty cool&#33;
> [/b]



It was just a normal dream but hopefully it will happen again and Ill be lucid.





> That&#39;s very interesting. do you remember the hypnontic commands where i tell the two parts of your unconcious: the one that wants you to LD. and the part that  doesn&#39;t want  you to? that&#39;s a very interesting way your unconcious might represent that system in dreaming.
> [/b]



No, I cant really remember anything specific from that dream but I wish I could. Ill try to remember and if I do Ill tell you.

----------


## Man of Shred

cool stuff. I know a few other people have dl&#39;d the induction. I&#39;m interested in hearing how it&#39;s working so far.

----------


## metcalfracing

> Having your whole body go numb seems like a deep indication of trance.
> [/b]



I was just wondering, since I can&#39;t get myself to sleep with you talking in my ear.
I fall asleep shortly after you stop talking.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I was just wondering, since I can&#39;t get myself to sleep with you talking in my ear.
> I fall asleep shortly after you stop talking.
> [/b]



that sounds fine. I&#39;m redoing this one maybe today so the voice volume stays consistent. then you can keep it at a lower volume. that might help. When i do the second one, I&#39;ll go about the induction in a completely different way. i want people to have variety.

 how were your dreams BTW?

It also sounds like your running a process in your head that says "a hypnotic trance is suppose to go X way" Am I right? if that&#39;s so, if you expect a hypnotic trance to go a certain way you&#39;ll set yourself up for dissapointment. Every time i go under it is different, sometime&#39;s i&#39;m aware of the entire process, sometimes not, and sometimes it&#39;s no different than taking a cat-nap. and just because you don&#39;t fall asleep to it doesn&#39;t mean something won&#39;t sink through.

I listened to a 40 minute induction once. i was awake the whole thing. one line i remembered was "you will have a wonderfull and excuisite sense of humor" a few days later I was sitting with some friends and i spotted certain things they were doing and saying. I intuitevly made certain funny remarks, everyone laughed hard. and the funny thing is, is that i&#39;m not usually that funny. and i had no idea where it came from&#33;

----------


## FishtankHank

Ok, I said I would use it last night and give feedback.  So, I did use it last night but something strange happened where I guess it stopped downloading on the site so I only got to listen to about 3/4 of it.  However,  I did shortly go to sleep after that and then awoke to my roommate at about 3:00 a.m and had already had about 4 and 1/2 hours of sleep so I decided to stay up for a while and do a WBTB.  After I got up and hung out with my roommate for a bit I came back and immediately slipped into a lucid dream with a W.I.L.D. (Not using the mp3 file.)  This might not be that strange but it was only my 2nd lucid dream ever so maybe the mp3 had some impact.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Ok, I said I would use it last night and give feedback.  So, I did use it last night but something strange happened where I guess it stopped downloading on the site so I only got to listen to about 3/4 of it.  However,  I did shortly go to sleep after that and then awoke to my roommate at about 3:00 a.m and had already had about 4 and 1/2 hours of sleep so I decided to stay up for a while and do a WBTB.  After I got up and hung out with my roommate for a bit I came back and immediately slipped into a lucid dream with a W.I.L.D. (Not using the mp3 file.)  This might not be that strange but it was only my 2nd lucid dream ever so maybe the mp3 had some impact.
> [/b]




 that sounds great&#33; what was the time period in between this lucid and the last?

----------


## metcalfracing

hey... I think its working... I just had my first nightmare all year. haha.

----------


## GODLIGHT

Hey Ranma,  would it be possible for you to type out the script that you used to make the induction and pass it over so I can have a look at it.  I&#39;m very curious to know how you&#39;ve structured it.

Cheers

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey Ranma,  would it be possible for you to type out the script that you used to make the induction and pass it over so I can have a look at it.  I&#39;m very curious to know how you&#39;ve structured it.
> 
> Cheers
> [/b]




 yes, i was gonna type up the rest of the hypnotic script today and upload the TXT file onto this thread. i know some people are hesitant to use the induction, so i want to show that there&#39;s nothing harmful in there&#33;

----------


## GODLIGHT

> yes, i was gonna type up the rest of the hypnotic script today and upload the TXT file onto this thread. i know some people are hesitant to use the induction, so i want to show that there&#39;s nothing harmful in there&#33;
> [/b]



I think most of these people (including myself) are willing to try nearly anything to acheive lucidity.  That includes sound technologies, vitamins and supplements, hypnosis and all sort of strange techniques like fild and blinking and sorts.

I think your induction is good and I beleive that I will help me and others to acheive lucidity.  It&#39;s very effective to get me into trance, but I have a lot of practice going there.

----------


## Man of Shred

i seem to have a tough time trancing out to my own induction. I did fully do it at least once. but most of the time I&#39;m just relaxed. I notice on the nights i fall asleep to it i usually have a semi lucid.

----------


## metcalfracing

Man... I think your induction is giving me nightmares. hehe... not really your fault, though. 

I haven&#39;t had a nightmare in over a year, and within the time frame that I started listening to your induction, I&#39;ve had 6. Most of which something small flies at my face and it scares me silly.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Man... I think your induction is giving me nightmares. hehe... not really your fault, though. 
> 
> I haven&#39;t had a nightmare in over a year, and within the time frame that I started listening to your induction, I&#39;ve had 6. Most of which something small flies at my face and it scares me silly.
> [/b]




 LOL&#33; it could be the behavior/fear change pattern i put in there. next time just think of something you&#39;d like to do better, like more confidence in talking to chicks or something lol. funny tho, in my recent hypnogogic imagery i&#39;ve been seeing a black fly a lot.

----------


## Man of Shred

ok. i added the text outline. the part that&#39;s missing is from the richard bandler book: Trance-Formations.

EDIT: i now have a cleaner track with less noise. it should be MUCH easier to trance out to&#33; it&#39;s on the first page.

----------


## metcalfracing

Nice... I wish you&#39;d add an anti nightmare portion, lol.

----------


## Oneironaught

> i seem to have a tough time trancing out to my own induction. I did fully do it at least once. but most of the time I&#39;m just relaxed. I notice on the nights i fall asleep to it i usually have a semi lucid.
> [/b]



I was just about to ask you about that. It seems that - because it&#39;s your own voice - you might have a harder time "getting in to it". I think I read something about that once, which is odd because when you think all this stuff to yourself while going to sleep it&#39;s in one&#39;s own voice.

Anyway, thanks, I&#39;ll give it a try tonight. It sounds very interesting&#33; I&#39;ve got several self-hypnosis and meditation recordings that I find useful for relaxing and getting in the right frame of mind but I&#39;ve been looking for a recording that was made for the expressed purpose of LD induction. I&#39;ll let you know how it works out for me.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I was just about to ask you about that. It seems that - because it&#39;s your own voice - you might have a harder time "getting in to it". I think I read something about that once, which is odd because when you think all this stuff to yourself while going to sleep it&#39;s in one&#39;s own voice.
> 
> Anyway, thanks, I&#39;ll give it a try tonight. It sounds very interesting&#33; I&#39;ve got several self-hypnosis and meditation recordings that I find useful for relaxing and getting in the right frame of mind but I&#39;ve been looking for a recording that was made for the expressed purpose of LD induction. I&#39;ll let you know how it works out for me.
> [/b]




 looking forward to it:-) and yeah, i guess i can get a little self concious about hearing myself. i did have a lucid once on the demo induction i made for myself. I&#39;m currently re-making that one because it gives commands to LD in an entirely different way&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

i was wondering how other people are doing with it?

----------


## metcalfracing

I&#39;ve been listening, but you dild was rather good to begin with, so I can&#39;t really gauge how much its helping.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Downloaded it, I&#39;ll try it tonight ---&#62; feedback tomorrow.

----------


## Wildman

Downloaded and tried it twice. First time I try one of these things and honestly it hasn&#39;t helped so far. No sweat though, since it&#39;s kind of my fault because I have a tendency to try and stay alert and move a bit rather than just listen. I kinda end up thinking at times if it&#39;s working or not instead of just sticking with it, and I guess I try to expect too much to happen without just letting go. Oh well, I might try it again some time, maybe when I&#39;m more tired so it&#39;s not as hard to get into it.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Tried it last night on my iPod and speakers, but it kept on stopping after 8 mins. The iPod just stopped playing it and returned to the Main Menu screen.  ::?:  confusing. Yea so then I gave up since you can&#39;t really be in a trance and then have to find the place where you were when it stopped... Anyone know why it stops? I&#39;ll try again tonight

----------


## Feynaro

I listened to your recording last night, for the first time. I fell asleep before the end, but the headphones remained on. I woke up some time later from a dream that I now don&#39;t remember.
A few hours later I woke up again after a dream... and around 4:30 I woke up yet again.
Each time I fell asleep easily afterwards.
This is rare for me to wake up during the night, and I usually hear my roommate&#39;s alarm going off at 6:30 before mine goes off at 6:50-7:00.
But this morning I didn&#39;t hear his alarm at all&#33; After I fell asleep at 4:30, I awoke at my alarm time without problem. I felt rested....
So, I don&#39;t know if I ought to attribute all of those occurrences to the trance recording or what, it is too early to tell, but it is interesting and I will try it again tonight.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I listened to your recording last night, for the first time. I fell asleep before the end, but the headphones remained on. I woke up some time later from a dream that I now don&#39;t remember.
> A few hours later I woke up again after a dream... and around 4:30 I woke up yet again.
> Each time I fell asleep easily afterwards.
> This is rare for me to wake up during the night, and I usually hear my roommate&#39;s alarm going off at 6:30 before mine goes off at 6:50-7:00.
> But this morning I didn&#39;t hear his alarm at all&#33; After I fell asleep at 4:30, I awoke at my alarm time without problem. I felt rested....
> So, I don&#39;t know if I ought to attribute all of those occurrences to the trance recording or what, it is too early to tell, but it is interesting and I will try it again tonight.
> [/b]




 sounds like my command for "waking up a little bit early to assist dream recall" worked&#33; :-)

----------


## tommo

ranma, I want to thank you.  I just had my 3rd lucid dream&#33;  It was the best ever, as it actually stayed stable.  I started listening to your mp3 on a cd witch headphones on.  I got to the end of the mp3 and I was pissed because I wasn&#39;t in a lucid.  But I WAS so close to it, closer then I ever have been with any other mp3 induction.  Anyway I fell asleep and woke up the next morning.  I was like man, its the morning already? wtf no one woke me up for tea or anything.  But im so AWAKE&#33;   Anyway I am not going to go into full details here, I will write it in my dream journal later, but this was a dream and I realised after a while of dreaming and I became lucid&#33;  I had the most control I have ever had.  So even is I don&#39;t get lucid WHILE i&#39;m listening to your mp3, I still fall asleep afterwards and lucid dream&#33; I will try this again now when I go to sleep and report back tomorrow morning&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

> ranma, I want to thank you.  I just had my 3rd lucid dream&#33;  It was the best ever, as it actually stayed stable.  I started listening to your mp3 on a cd witch headphones on.  I got to the end of the mp3 and I was pissed because I wasn&#39;t in a lucid.  But I WAS so close to it, closer then I ever have been with any other mp3 induction.  Anyway I fell asleep and woke up the next morning.  I was like man, its the morning already? wtf no one woke me up for tea or anything.  But im so AWAKE&#33;   Anyway I am not going to go into full details here, I will write it in my dream journal later, but this was a dream and I realised after a while of dreaming and I became lucid&#33;  I had the most control I have ever had.  So even is I don&#39;t get lucid WHILE i&#39;m listening to your mp3, I still fall asleep afterwards and lucid dream&#33; I will try this again now when I go to sleep and report back tomorrow morning&#33;
> [/b]




 cool, may i add this to the testominials? that&#39;s awesome. The most i&#39;ve gotten was very vivid HI either during or after the induction. It&#39;s not really designed to induce a lucid dream during the induction, but rather set up lucid dreaming in a beneficial manner, so that over time, when the commands take hold, It will become easier to LD regularly. but if you LD right away that&#39;s great too&#33;

 My next induction will be called a "double induction". where one voice speaks into the left ear, and the other speaks into the right. if anyone can find some MP3&#39;s about 20 or more minutes long, of relaxing atmospheric music, or beach sounds, that would be great&#33;

----------


## tommo

No prolem man, add away&#33;
I tried it again last night and unfortunately I didn&#39;t have another LD.  However this may be because of that part where you say the two balls of energy in your hand make an agreement with each other.  You know how one doesn&#39;t want you to have an LD and one does.  I made them come to the agreement that I would have an LD every second night, just to start off with.  So both sides could be happy&#33;
I have some tracks that are fairly long, some nature sounds liek birds and forest etc and also beaches.  If you wanna add me on msn I can send em to ya [email protected]

----------


## Man of Shred

> No prolem man, add away&#33;
> I tried it again last night and unfortunately I didn&#39;t have another LD.  However this may be because of that part where you say the two balls of energy in your hand make an agreement with each other.  You know how one doesn&#39;t want you to have an LD and one does.  I made them come to the agreement that I would have an LD every second night, just to start off with.  So both sides could be happy&#33;
> I have some tracks that are fairly long, some nature sounds liek birds and forest etc and also beaches.  If you wanna add me on msn I can send em to ya [email protected]
> [/b]




 cool man let me know how it goes. I&#39;ll add you right away&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

Any more testers????

----------


## Oneironaught

Sorry, I forgot to get back to you:

I listened to it that first night. A few things on it were a bit distracting. I also happened to think of another idea that I decided to try that night as well. Anyway, I&#39;m not sure which method did the trick but I did indeed have an LD that very night&#33; I haven&#39;t listened to your recording again since then so I can&#39;t give you much more feedback as of yet. I&#39;m still trying to focus on my "new method" I thought of. And I haven&#39;t spent much time testing it either, beyond the first few days... It&#39;s a vicious cycle.

I&#39;ve been having good luck with WBTB and MILD lately so I&#39;m enjoying those harvests at the moment. I promise I&#39;ll get back to trying your recording again soon. My verdict thus far? There&#39;s a good chance that it did work for me but, my one-shot testing is not conclusive. That&#39;s all I can say at the present time, however.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah I&#39;m working on a better induction. Any insoght on exactly "What" was distracting about it would be greatly appreciated&#33;

----------


## Wildman

Distractions:

- Like you said, different volumes/blowing into the mic.

- Coughing/background sounds kinda snap you out of it

- Some hesitations or hard to hear words

- I couldve sworn you said "incongruous elephants..." before saying it correctly

----------


## dodobird

> keep at a moderate volume &#39;cause there are times when i accidently raise my voice a little or accidently blow into the mic. those might jar you out of the trance.[/b]



The first problem can be fixed with a sound dynamics effect, and the second with an EQ effect.
If you want I can do it for you.

----------


## tommo

The main problems I had was where you coughed and mumbled the words, like you said the wrong thing and stopped half way through that word and said the right thing (probably could be called, as Wildman said, hesitations).  These kind of reminded me that I was listening to a person speaking if that makes any sense.  I didn&#39;t find the changes in sound levels that bad, much better then in other induction type things I have tried, but this was a problem for other people so you should fix that.





> The first problem can be fixed with a sound dynamics effect, and the second with an EQ effect.
> If you want I can do it for you.[/b]



I don&#39;t think anything like this should be done, it just needs to be recorded straight and simple so that it is more natural.  The only changes should be done by the person listening and that is to adjust the equalizer.

----------


## Man of Shred

> The main problems I had was where you coughed and mumbled the words, like you said the wrong thing and stopped half way through that word and said the right thing (probably could be called, as Wildman said, hesitations).  These kind of reminded me that I was listening to a person speaking if that makes any sense.  I didn&#39;t find the changes in sound levels that bad, much better then in other induction type things I have tried, but this was a problem for other people so you should fix that.
> I don&#39;t think anything like this should be done, it just needs to be recorded straight and simple so that it is more natural.  The only changes should be done by the person listening and that is to adjust the equalizer.[/b]



 Thanks guys, I do have a less noisy induction on the page, i do cough a bit on that one near the end, but eitherwise it&#39;s more straight. I found a better microphone, it makes my voice sound more bassey. so i will do my new induction with that&#33;

----------


## Oneironaught

I think the distractions I experienced were due to "off-topic" banter, such as "what you may expect..." or something like that. I&#39;ll have to listen again to remember exactly what it was. The speech stumbles weren&#39;t so bad, in my opinion.

----------


## tommo

> I think the distractions I experienced were due to "off-topic" banter, such as "what you may expect..." or something like that.[/b]



Personally I didn&#39;t have any problem with the actual lines you said.  Maybe you will have to make a seperate induction for each person haha&#33; jk, I am eagerly awaiting your next mp3&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah i almost got my other computer online. just fixing damn bugs. gotta install the modem the right way etc etc. It&#39;s pissing me off. But when i get it up, tommo you could send me some background mp3&#39;s

 But yeah the thing with NLP. The reason why i say certain things the way I do. I&#39;m not sure exactly what you mean. but with statements like "While you&#39;re out there and in here (hear) the sound of my voice." I once listened to an entire induction that way and it put me out cold&#33;. that&#39;s an example of an "overload" technique. And just because you&#39;re concous mind doesn&#39;t know what&#39;s going on. your unconcious picks up on everything. The double induction will have that a lot. Because you&#39;ll have two voices speaking that way, finishing eachothers sentences sometimes embbing 5 ambigous in one statement.

----------


## Truffles

> Any more testers????[/b]



I have to say man, thank you so much. I got my first LD last night because of this. It&#39;s probably the most useful thing I have ever used for LDing. I don&#39;t know what it is but you have a very "trancey" like voice that kinda drones on and on. And that&#39;s not a bad thing. This is a really great mp3 and I&#39;m really happy that you made it. Thanks a lot. And if you would like to read about what I dreampt (sp?) about, check out my dream journal. Thanks so much.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

cool&#33; gotta read that stuff&#33;

----------


## Oneironaught

I had it looped and running all last night. Anyway, the part I was saying is a bit distracting is the section about the brain&#39;s plasticity and the boy losing the speech hemisphere of the brain. Though, I&#39;ll admitt, it&#39;s not _as_ distracting as I was thinking when I first brought up that point.

----------


## Man of Shred

Oh that&#39;s the use of a metaphor&#33;

 a lot of people have limiting beliefs. that say "I can&#39;t do this because of X" but of course it&#39;s not true. If you run around saying "I can&#39;t I can&#39;t" you are limiting yourself. That was just the use of a metaphor, to help re-frame such limiting beliefs.

----------


## Oneironaught

I quickly figured out _why_ it&#39;s there but I want a customized version just for me; make sure to add lots of sex and money   ::bigteeth::  

Like I said, it&#39;s not as distracting as my first impression led me to believe.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I quickly figured out _why_ it&#39;s there but I want a customized version just for me; make sure to add lots of sex and money   
> 
> Like I said, it&#39;s not as distracting as my first impression led me to believe.[/b]




 LOL there&#39;s all sorts of crazy things i want to do with inductions. Make my periphials scan for women that make eye contact with me when i go out. so i know right away who&#39;s checking me out :tongue2: 

 I also wanna try to get my guitar hands possesed by Yngwie Mlamsteen or something.

----------


## tommo

I found that brain plasticity part interesting&#33;  It made me realise for real that EVERYONE can LD&#33;
I think you should just make it how you were going to, just make sure theres no background noise and coughing and stuttering/hesitating.

----------


## Man of Shred

hey tommo didn&#39;t you say you had a few relaxation backings?


 can you send me one?

----------


## tommo

Sure, just as soon as I sobr up

----------


## Oneironaught

Oh, I&#39;ve been meaning to ask you, what does the "Nlp" stand for. And, are you talking about physically (or mentally) moving your hands toegther so they meet? I haven&#39;t done so physically because I&#39;ve been trying to use your induction as I go to sleep and I&#39;d rather not disturb my relaxed state.





> I found that brain plasticity part interesting&#33;  It made me realise for real that EVERYONE can LD&#33;[/b]



True, but I&#39;m already convinced of that. I&#39;m far past the "needing to be convinced" stage. Though I fully understand that its purpose is to _also_ help those who are very experienced or new to LDing so I am not complaining.

----------


## Man of Shred

well maybe I&#39;ll just have to make inductions specific for everyone. but then i would start charging people.

----------


## Man of Shred

I notice no women have wrote in..... Is my voice really that bad?  ::blue::

----------


## Riff

Nah your voice is really relaxing.  But yeah i didnt move my hands together, but i wasnt asleep like you told me too. You said drift off to sleep or something. And i was under the covers ;X

----------


## tommo

Any further installments????  I know I was sposed to send you that background music but I haven&#39;t seen you online, have you made the audio yet?

----------


## Man of Shred

> Any further installments????  I know I was sposed to send you that background music but I haven&#39;t seen you online, have you made the audio yet?[/b]




 yeah i found a zen meditation backing. i&#39;ll get to work on it soon. yeah... i was away on holiday.

----------


## Oneironaught

I used your induction again last night, for the third time. I didn&#39;t concentrate the second time I used it (a few weeks ago) but, I did the first and third times and both times yielded lucids. Unfortunately, I still can&#39;t give you a definite result because on both occasions I happened to also have used WBTB and WILD. I not sure what did it but, I&#39;ll guess the combination hits a sweet spot.

When 2 out of 3 times I&#39;ve used your audio track led to a night of LDing, I&#39;m certainly not complaining. I&#39;ll try the combo again tonight.

----------


## Man of Shred

lol someone from LD4ALL listened to this in his class and suddenly woke up at the end of his latin class. funny

----------


## tommo

HAHA&#33;

Oneironaught seems to have found the right combo for it, I&#39;ll try it tonight.

----------


## Oneironaught

> HAHA&#33;
> 
> Oneironaught seems to have found the right combo for it, I&#39;ll try it tonight.[/b]



Yeah, I listen to it immediately before bed. I then set my alarm - at a volume that&#39;s no so jarring - for about 6 1/4 hours later. When I am awakened, I get up and piss (if I have to) then roll over and write down any dream material I recall. I may even watch TV for 15 minutes. About 20 minutes later, I relax completely with my eyes closed then start the WILD counting: "1" (on the inhale), "I&#39;m dreaming" (on the exhale)... I usually get to about 20 or 30 and I&#39;m out like a light. Though, I usually end up repeating most numbers a ew times, due to losing track of where I&#39;m at. After the WBTB and WILD, my alarm is set so that I get almost another two hours sleep.

I do this every time I use an audio induction. If I don&#39;t use an audio induction, I perform the same steps, only leaving out the audio step before bed.

I believe I&#39;m zeroing in on my optimal sleep time, alarm time and WILD strategy. Sadly, I got to bed too late last night to listen to ranma&#39;s recording but I still came very close to LD after the WILD. I only ran out of time due to having to wake and go to work and so I prevented myself from reaching the point of full lucidity but I definitely felt to be on the precipice. Damn job...

But, since I&#39;ve had positive results with ranma&#39;s induction before, I&#39;ll certainly use it more. Since I can sleep late tomorrow I _will_ be using it tonight.

EDIT: Oh, and my successes with ranma&#39;s induction were each nice, long LDs. See my latest dream journal entry if you want an example. The second time his indution works for me = the first time I&#39;ve had two distinctly seperate LDs in one night. I&#39;m very excited, and thankful. So, what I&#39;m doing is working for me.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/33148895...55732.wma.html

 here is my Trance, reality check and WILD primer. This will provide a few techniques for deepening trance. performing reality checks from different sub modalities. and how to hallucinate vividly in trance, the same technique can be applied to WILD.

enjoy

----------


## tiddlywink101

Yeah Iv'e heard NLP can be quite powerful so thanks for the link, and everbody be sure to post their experiences

----------


## Oneironaught

Cool, it's downloading right now. As always: Thanks.

I'll let you know...

----------


## Man of Shred

honestly i think i should've done better with it. just (anybody) let me know if you get a desired affect.

----------


## Bushido

hi 

can you please re-upload the first link as it seems to be down. I really want to try this!!
Thanks 

Bushdio

----------


## Oneironaught

I really like the changes you've. The slowing down thing is nice. No results _yet_ but I did get to bed a little late. I'll keep trying though.

I must say, however, that the "things being smoked" in the background were a bit distracting.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/34128492...70579.wma.html

 here is a induction for perfect memory and recall. even dream recall!

Edit: here's a reliable link to my first induction

http://rapidshare.com/files/29009022..._1_1_.mp3.html

----------


## Man of Shred

damn I'm uploading it again (hopefully to a server that works.)

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/34147791...70579.wma.html

k this server works!

----------


## TeaSea

> http://rapidshare.com/files/34147791...70579.wma.html
> 
> k this server works!



OK I take it back.

I was using DownThemAll (get it its amazing)for FIREFOX,  and it said 404 error.

So I tried OPERA and BAM it works.

----------


## Man of Shred

nice. post results.. if any

----------


## Psylocibin

I played it twice last night before going to sleep. Unfortunately your improved version gave me a 404 not found thingy so I had to use the other url. Edit: Never mind, got it now.  :tongue2: 

I've had real trouble with falling asleep for years now. My mind just keeps racing. Often I sleep only four hours per night for a few days and then I catch up with it with a twelve hour sleep. However, after playing this I passed out almost immediately. I was so tired.  :smiley:  Thank you for that.

I also think this could prove to be helpful for me in building a solid structure, as you say it. I will definitely play this every night before sleep. That is, if I'm not at my girlfriend's place.

When you asked to imagine what I would do in a lucid dream I just couldn't stop grinning. Also, when you said "BRAIN DAMAGE" you said it quite loud and it scared the hell out of me, hehe.

----------


## Man of Shred

i know what you mean by mind racing. What you should do is just slow those voices down.... to the rate....and speed....of my voice....on the induction....

 it amy get old after a while be sure to check my latest induction out as well.

----------


## Psylocibin

Yes, I have noticed that the effect seemed less prominent last night, although I think it may have echoed through in my dreams, one of which was slightly lucid.  :smiley: 

If you care, it's here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...179#post432179

I've also listened to the dream recall / perfect memory .wma repeatedly now and  every time when I return to "reality" I start grinning uncontrollably. In addition I've started noticing more details in my environment. Surprising, cause I'm a natural sceptic.  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Shred

details in what enviroment? the dream enviroment?

 anyway it's good to hear that it's helping you!

----------


## Out of the Blue

Well, I fell asleep rather quickly while listening to this.

But, when I woke up, I couldn't remember _any_ dreams, which is odd since I've usually been remembering multiple every night. Though, I did feel incredibly comfortable and relaxed upon awakening, which I'm usually not.

So, even if the lucid didn't work on the first time, I thank you much for that!

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah it may take some tiem for the commands to work. which induction did you use? the first one is for LD'ing and the later ones are for perfect memory and recall, which can be applied to dream recall.

 I like your lucid goals. I had a DC introduce himself to me as my unconcious mind once.

----------


## Out of the Blue

I used the first dream induction. I'm gonna try your second one tonight, I'll post   results in the morning.

Here's to lucidity! *does a RC*

I'm actually trying to become lucid before June 12, I should put that in there to remind me.

----------


## Psylocibin

> details in what enviroment? the dream enviroment?
> 
>  anyway it's good to hear that it's helping you!



My waking environment. Also, my body gets very warm with both audio files and I can really feel those two energyballs tingling in my hands. It amazed me how powerful just a voice can be. Really interesting.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks! are you falling asleep during the inductions at all? or get anmesic periods?

----------


## Psylocibin

I don't fall asleep during the process, and neither do I experience amnesic episodes. Well, I don't remember everything you've said in perfect order and in perfect sequence. Yet.  :wink2:  But it's not like I blank out or have gaps in my memory, no.

I'm currently studying for an exam and I play the perfect memory / recall one every day. I suppose the grade won't be solid evidence (how can you ever claim to have that when you're talking about the unconscious), but I've noticed I drink a lot more water. But that could be a self-fulfilling prophecy. I think it should work so I decide to drink more water on a conscious level. I also take deep breaths sometimes. That definitely happens without a conscious thought. But maybe I've been doing that already and I've just now started noticing it. Hmm. No, I don't think so. :p

I saw a hypnotist show once and he explained how the sensitivity for hypnosis varies between individuals. If so, do you know what causes people to be more susceptible to it? Having experience with meditation or drugs perhaps? I should read up on this stuff.  :smiley: 

Yet another edit: The last few times my body gets itchy, like there is a fly sitting on my face. It's really distracting. Perhaps a link with the drunk guy?

----------


## Abra

Oh! _You're that one guy!_ So it turns out I have listened to an induction of yours after all. I'm unsure which version it is...

I find your voice intriguing. No doubt you purposely spoke in that rhythmic intonation. I do like it. =)

Last night I realized that you are the author of that induction MP3. Last night I re-listened to the file, and had a lucid dream a few REM periods later, after a week-long dry period. Unlike other lucids, I found it very easy to modify my environment, but very difficult to summon. I'll post more about that later.

Say, could you please put those new ones in MP3 format?
EDIT: Nevermind. Audacity works. (Thanks Out of the Blue!)

----------


## Out of the Blue

Hey Abra, you can use a program called audacity for converting sound formats to mp3, as well as editing sound and such. Just google it.
-
Well, I started to use the second one, but I found it really distracting. There seemed to be a background buzz and other noises, and I just couldn't get into it, so I switched back to the first one. Fell asleep even faster this time, I only got to relaxing my shins and knees I think.

Hmmm, no dreams again that I can recall. Only the vaguest hint of a nightmare. I remembered being really frightened/nervous, but I wasn't able to grasp what the dream was.

----------


## Man of Shred

haha dude. That sounds like a deep trance phenomena. When i listened to it the first time iw as getting HI of flies!

 I'm not sure what makes people more suseptable. it is true that EVERYONE can experience trance. just like everybody can lucid dream. Some people just seem more suggestable, in fact 20&#37; of people are so suggestable that they trance out right away. Some guy in the LD4all forum listened to the first one in his latin class. he suddenly noticed the bell ringing. his friend told him that he was frozen for half an hour and he forgot all of it!

----------


## Man of Shred

I just got a killer idea for my next induction. tell a dream sequence or set of dream sequences, where the character: you. is continually becomming lucid. sort of like an incubated LD under hypnosis.

----------


## Out of the Blue

Ranma, that sounds cool. Let us know if you decide to do one like that.

I think I'm going to try the hypnosis track again tonight (your first dream induction).

I'll let you know tomorrow my results.
-
Abra: No problem, anytime.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Oh! _You're that one guy!_ So it turns out I have listened to an induction of yours after all. I'm unsure which version it is...
> 
> I find your voice intriguing. No doubt you purposely spoke in that rhythmic intonation. I do like it. =)
> 
> Last night I realized that you are the author of that induction MP3. Last night I re-listened to the file, and had a lucid dream a few REM periods later, after a week-long dry period. Unlike other lucids, I found it very easy to modify my environment, but very difficult to summon. I'll post more about that later.
> 
> Say, could you please put those new ones in MP3 format?
> EDIT: Nevermind. Audacity works. (Thanks Out of the Blue!)



 let me know if you like the others! Oh and thanks for being the first female to actually post a comment here! for a while i thought maybe my voice was creeping girls out or something

----------


## Abra

Eh, I'd say you're one of the better voices I've heard. Easier to relax to than some of the older/deeper voices.

So I tried the trance file for the past two nights. The second time was filled with HI, although it was at the beginning of the night. By the end, I could no longer feel my hands touching! I attempted a WILD later on, and entered a dream twenty minutes later... Although it began non-lucid. Luckily, it became a DILD in the middle!

----------


## Man of Shred

That makes me happy you're haveing success with it! I'm gonna start listening to it again.

----------


## robroy

Very Interesting.
Have you heard of The Monroe Institute?
By the use of sound technology the founder of the institute was able to create all sorts of mental states, one being the Lucid Dream and OBE. I suspect the two are the same.  I have not tried the Lucid Dreaming CD. It is worth however going to the Monroe Institute website and reading the FAQ's

Check out: www.new-mind.com 
For an explanation of the technolog go go: http://www.monroeinstitute.com/conte...?content_id=69

Rob

----------


## Psylocibin

I know I've been spamming up this thread but I just want to announce that I've had my first genuine lucid dream. I give you some credit for it.  :smiley: 

Also, because of the effect your audio files had on me I've started self-hypnosis with the help of the Dream Views tutorial and some other basic information. I'm not religious in the tradional sense, but God bless you people.  ::D:

----------


## Out of the Blue

Hey, congrats. I'm hoping to be right on your heels there!

----------


## Man of Shred

I wonder if i should start making these again!

----------


## nicobinho

yessss make moree ;D , iam going to try your first mp33 iam soo exciteddd

----------


## Man of Shred

you found a link that worked? Rapidshare is only good for ten downloads. ::embarrassed::

----------


## nicobinho

noo i didnt =/ it didnt work

----------


## Sentaku

I got linked to this song... Nothing to do with Lucid Dreaming at all...

Try Mediafire.com

----------


## Licity

I know this is an old old old topic, but...

Is there a working DL link somewhere?

----------


## Sentaku

> I know this is an old old old topic, but...
> 
> Is there a working DL link somewhere?



I don't think there is, but I'm hoping someone might have the file still and willing to upload it  :tongue2: 

I'd like to give it a go.

----------


## Man of Shred

i have it. I'll upload it later. when I'm back at home.

----------


## Sentaku

Woo!  That's awesome MoS!

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f...4e75f6e8ebb871


there it is.

----------


## Licity

Thanks!

----------


## magical mike

NLP so this is like a hypnotic induction, i am professionally a hypnotherapist now, i will try this out aswell and tell you how it goes.
I amin the process of makeing one as well.

----------


## Man of Shred

> NLP so this is like a hypnotic induction, i am professionally a hypnotherapist now, i will try this out aswell and tell you how it goes.
> I amin the process of makeing one as well.



 Nice! i recorded this as an amateur. it HAS worked for some people. Make sure you let me know when you get your induction up.

----------


## Sentaku

I'll probably try this tonight! =]

----------


## Mariano

hi MoS, I'm sure I will try this tonight too.
and I'm sure it will work..
bye!

----------


## Sentaku

I just listened to it for kind of a "Test run".  It was real relaxing!  I was quite energetic going into it, I almost got to the place between sleeping and awake, then at the end I woke up fully awake again!

I'm having a horrible time with my recall lately so I'm going to listen to it before bed and report back with results tomorrow =]

----------


## Mariano

ok Sentaku, hope it works for you.
My only problem could be the speaking.
My primary language si spanish....I expect I can understand everything...!!

----------


## Sentaku

It may just be coincedence, but I just woke up from the longest, most clear, best lucid dream I have ever had after listening to this before bed.

The only reason I say "It my just be coincedence" because I ended up sleeping on the couch.  When I sleep on the couch is when most of my lucids happen for some reason.

Either way, I had an amazing lucid dream and improved recall from having almost zero recall from days before.  This *must* of been a factor in that.

Also, as I was drifting off to sleep I found myself thinking of lots of funny and creative ways to become lucid.  Like a hypnotist waving his hand in front of me and saying "You will reality check" all suggestive like.  I found this quite amusing.

----------


## Mariano

guau sentaku, I'm glad it worked for you!
I used it yesterday, at 5.00 am, in bed.
I listened to everything, it was funny. MoS cough a lot aghahah!!
also, when I'm in front of the door, I opened it, before I says "don't open it yet" =P
so, that means I entered, seen a dark room with computers (like matrix operation system from the ships) but when MoS said, "don't enter yet", I had to leave, and I let the door semi-closed..so my unconscious "me" finish the work he have to do.
anyways, I had a strange dream, with a lot of emotions together, I'm going to test it again.

MoS, don't say "trance" in the induction, people often take that like a bad word(magical mike taught that =))
also, when you say "take a deep breath...3..2..1.exhale" you do it very fast ! 

correct that on next version, the other things are OK, I could understand a lot even when English is not my first language

Hope I get lucid tonight with this....or at least a very vivid dream....

we will see

d

----------


## Man of Shred

Well I'm not Magic mike. I've heard many hypnotists use the word trance. I take no responsibility for any queezies people have about the word "trance".

----------


## Mariano

ok, I think your audio worked in some way.
the next day I feel energized enough to work with Dream Yoga again.
if it worked...then..Thanks!
if not then... ..
...df

----------


## Noogah

> Cleaned up induction (less noisy) : http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898/01%20...%201%281%29.mp3
> 
> This is an induction done by me designed for lucid dreaming. i scrapped my original induction due to lack of quality and is in the remaking process.
> 
>  Directions: Use headphones. listen to this as you fall asleep at the end of the day or use it with the WBTB method. keep at a moderate volume 'cause there are times when i accidently raise my voice a little or accidently blow into the mic. those might jar you out of the trance. The idea here is to fall asleep to the induction.
> 
>  Some of you may trance out right away, some may not as easily. if you have trouble. think of a time when you found yourself naturally falling asleep. like when your listening to a dry speaker and the sound of his voice is so dry that it lets your mind wander, and pretty soon you fall asleep. Listening once may not produce results. try this for 3 days at least. and even if you don't trance out all the time, or are awake for the entire process, there is enough hypnotic commands embed within that you WILL notice a difference! that is a 100% garuantee.
> 
>  either sit comfortably or lie down comfortably with your hands apart and your palms facing up. You'll find out why during the induction.
> ...



I might try this...mainly because I fell in love with your signature lol. As you can see, I'm an anime freak.

Thanks for this. We need all the audio tracks we can get. They're so convenient.

----------


## Man of Shred

I noticed, that i have a tough time trancing out to my own voice. I was wondering if someone could take the time to make a recording with their own voice. I have the complete outline for the hypnosis mp3 in the notepad in the first post.

----------


## bunaki

Hi I'm new to this forum and I'd very much like to try this down load but the links don't seem to work! does anyone know where I can get it please? Thanks in advance.

----------


## ebullere

> I noticed, that i have a tough time trancing out to my own voice. I was wondering if someone could take the time to make a recording with their own voice. I have the complete outline for the hypnosis mp3 in the notepad in the first post.



I would love to record this! In various accents and pitches. For funzies.

BTW, here's a page that links to where one can download different "relaxing nature sounds." 
http://www.4dl.biz/the-biggest-best-...unds-4984.html

----------


## Noogah

Will someone please update the download link?

----------


## bunaki

If someone could please update the download link I would be very grateful!

----------


## bunaki

Hi does anyone have this download please?

----------


## Speesh

Just stumbled upon this, looks really interesting! Would anyone mind either re-uploading or sending me the .mp3?

----------


## bijan588

The link is broken, lulz.

Fix it so i can try this tech

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

Please re-upload the link. The bandwidth for the file has reached its peak and the server won't allow me to download the file.

----------


## Folqueraine

I've PMed Man of Shred to ask for a new link. Let's keep our fingers crossed!

----------


## Man of Shred

I've lost the file. fortunately I can make a recording because i still have the outline. And fortunately I have spare time to make it again. please be patient.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VU3Q9LI0

here it is... there's some screw ups in my speaking but I'm sure it will work wonders once more! this link should be permanant

----------


## Folqueraine

Our prayers have been answered! Rejoice!

----------


## Serenity

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VU3Q9LI0
> 
> here it is... there's some screw ups in my speaking but I'm sure it will work wonders once more! this link should be permanant



If you'd like, on my next couple of days off (Tuesday), I could try to edit the screw ups out for you, hehe  :smiley: 

I used to edit voice tracks for commercials (in school - I took radio broadcasting) and editing was one of my favourite things to do!

----------


## bunaki

thanks very much!!!

----------


## Man of Shred

sure eternal star!

----------


## Thorim

I'll give it a try TONIGHT!  ::D: 

I'll post results tomorrow

----------


## Serenity

> sure eternal star!



Send me a reminder on Tuesday (unless Thorim gets there first!).... I've been sick and not sleeping well because of it, so chances are pretty good that I'll forget  ::?:

----------


## Spliph

Lol, ive just been prelistening to it while reading the thread and I got so very much relaxed... Fully awake, but somehow phased out. I wasnt even listening to it since I was reading the posts. Very relaxing indeed... ::meditate:: . Im looking forward to trying this tonight. :Clap: 

Should I play this only once as I am falling asleep, or should I let it loop? Ill lose the headphones sometime during the night like I always do, but would listening to it a few times in a row work better, worse, or have no effect? I'll also try this for a WBTB.

Ive noticed a few cough-words towards the end of the recording.  :tongue2:  Not much, but it could indeed jolt one out of trance. Prolly wont do much when your asleep, though. 
I would suggest a few ambient sounds here and there, or maybe some easy background music, but i've seen that you are already thinking about that.

Ill report back tomorrow, and I am already very much looking forward to phase out to the new version  ::D: 


PS: Although I was totally out while it played, I came back rather swiftly and solidly back into wakefulness once the recording ended. Well done, friend.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Serenity

Cough-words, eh?

I might just ask you to revoice it, MoSh  :tongue2: 

I'll have a listen to it tomorrow and let you know for sure... I'm sincerely hoping you repeated any words you coughed over. I can't edit that out!

----------


## Serenity

Okay, so I finished editing (sorry for the massive PM spam, Mosh!). But, I can't figure out how to upload it somewhere so people can access it!

I tried mega uploader, but it's making me feel incredibly dense.

----------


## Apokalypz

gar not working, someone please help

----------


## Man of Shred

> gar not working, someone please help




Enter the code in the one box above the download button. the code is right beside the box.

----------


## Spliph

So I listened to it while falling asleep last night and the night before.

The first night I didn't get to sleep before the end and it was on loop. I was in a very trace like state during the end of the recording, but once it finished, the volume difference between the end and the "Hi, my name is Robert..." struck me out of it, and I just took off my headphones and went to sleep. Nothing in particular to report about that night.
The next night, I did fall asleep while listening to it, or right as it ended (i decided not to loop it, remembering the jolt i got when it began playing the second time). Sleep was great, but nothing particular about dreams. I guess the more often I do this, the more effect the hypnosis will have.

My favorite part is when you explain about how we can learn to do things with a different part of our brain. Very interesting, but the flat, hypnotic tone you use reminds me of when you attend the most boring of all lectures and the dude's speech just drags you down into sleep. Very effective  ::D:  

Hoping to see a new version in the near future.

Keep up the good job, and Ill report back as soon as theres something to report  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

here is the cleaned up Induction. Everyone thank Eternalstar101 for editing all the crap out!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YAS0IP35

----------


## Spliph

Thanks! Most rough parts are now much better.

Unfortunately, its not in its entirety. It cuts short after the "Go ahead and fly with it" leaving out the whole conclusion  :Sad: 

Anyway, great job

----------


## Serenity

What time does that happen in the file? I can do some re-edits, I kept everything  :smiley:

----------


## Spliph

Well, the original is 24:20 long, whereas the new version is only 17:14.

At first glance, I found that odd and after listening through it I noticed there was the ending missing.

Perhaps the end was somehow accidentally edited out?

----------


## Serenity

I'm wondering if it didn't just upload completely. I listened to the ends of both files on my computer, and they match.

I will reupload to rapidshare tomorrow and post the link when it's done.

----------


## Man of Shred

maybe it was me who didn't upload correctly. PM me the rapidshare link And I'll double check the end before i upload. and double check again from the link that I uploaded to.

----------


## Skydreamer707

so...we're supposed to listen to this until we fall asleep? does it induce DILD's?

----------


## Man of Shred

it may... Use before bed or with WBTB

----------


## Sorox

Won't let me download.  :tongue2: 
Gives me bandwidth error.

----------


## Man of Shred

works fine for me. try this one again

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VU3Q9LI0

----------


## Serenity

Rapidshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/36171158...tion1.mp3.html

It only gives me 10 downloads, though. I don't know if it notifies me when those 10 are used up, or not!

----------


## Raven Knight

I downloaded this and used it... and it was the second night of using it that I recalled no less than 6 dreams in one night!  ::shock::  This was too much to record on DV since I also had homework and a job, but I did recall them!  This is a new record for me!  :Shades wink:  Most of them were non-lucid, but it definitely works for recall!  I use it with my light / sound machine for when I induce my WILD when I go to sleep.  :Cheeky: 

Thanks, MoSh!  ::thanks::

----------


## Serenity

> I downloaded this and used it... and it was the second night of using it that I recalled no less than 6 dreams in one night!  This was too much to record on DV since I also had homework and a job, but I did recall them!  This is a new record for me!  Most of them were non-lucid, but it definitely works for recall!  I use it with my light / sound machine for when I induce my WILD when I go to sleep. 
> 
> Thanks, MoSh!



So, far, it's been bringing my recall back, too  :smiley:  Also, my dreams have actually been introducing interesting new things that I've never dreamed about before  :smiley: 

Last night was the first night I fell asleep listening to it (I normally have been conscious til the end).

----------


## Man of Shred

Eternalstar. The rapidshare link always says server busy  :Sad: . As soon As i can download it I'll upload to megeshare it's more permanent.

 Also Are you willing to voice your own version? I'm asking because i have a tough time trancing to my own voice.

----------


## Serenity

> Eternalstar. The rapidshare link always says server busy . As soon As i can download it I'll upload to megeshare it's more permanent.
> 
>  Also Are you willing to voice your own version? I'm asking because i have a tough time trancing to my own voice.



I will definitely voice my own, but I'm still a bit rough sounding from being sick. While some people like husky/sexy, I don't  :tongue2: 

Plus, I'm still coughing a bit, so I'll wait til I'm 100% better before I voice  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Weird... I downloaded the rapidshare one. and It's only 17 minutes long...

----------


## Serenity

That's really upsetting me! My file that I'm uploading is 23:54 long  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

do you have msn or skype??? maybe you could send it to me that wway? just PM me the addy.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is interesting... my version is 24:20!  ::eh::

----------


## Serenity

> do you have msn or skype??? maybe you could send it to me that wway? just PM me the addy.



I have msn... add [email protected]





> This is interesting... my version is 24:20!



That might be the old one?

----------


## Spliph

> Rapidshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/36171158...tion1.mp3.html
> 
> It only gives me 10 downloads, though. I don't know if it notifies me when those 10 are used up, or not!



Just downloaded it, and its indeed 23 mins long. Hurray! 

Looking forward to listening to this in just a few minutes  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

I wonder why mine was only 17 mins long...

----------


## twistor

I downloaded it, and mine is 23:54 long. Wierd.

Anyway, this file seems very promising! Hopefully it will give me my first lucid  :wink2:

----------


## Folqueraine

Wait, how many versions are out there? Mine is 24:19...

Not that it really matters... I always fall asleep in the first ten minutes  :;-):

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wait, how many versions are out there? Mine is 24:19...
> 
> Not that it really matters... I always fall asleep in the first ten minutes



Yeah... we must have the same version.  Mine clocks at 24:20  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

There are only two versions. EternalStar01 Was very nice and edited out a lot of the mistakes i made in my first induction. So here is a permanent link to the Edited Induction:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUJEKY1C

 This one is the right length! Now everyone give an extra thanks to Eternal star!

----------


## Serenity

*bows*

I'm pretty much better, MoSh, so I'll try voicing on Monday evening and see if I can trance my voice out.

----------


## Man of Shred

just be relaxed speak all dreamy like I do. You know how mothers read their children a bedtime story? and while they read the children fall asleep. Use THAT voice  :smiley:

----------


## tulamidan

Dios mio! I used a lot of different hypno-tapes/CDs/Mp3s (for different purposes) usually proffesionally made and with good reviews on Amazon.
Not with a big success so I wasn't really sure if the whole hypno-thing is just not working (at least for me) or if the tapes were just crap.
Then I stumbled across your LD-MP3 and it gave me a trance (or did I fall asleep?) right away. And even more... there was a topic that troubled me for a while and I couldn't stop thinking about but the next day I noticed: I wasn't worried at all anymore  :smiley:  I even realised when I was trying to think about it... I just stopped. So this part worked very well for me. No LD though and my DR was pretty crap that night. But after the second night I had my first LD in weeks. Still a bit dodgy and I couldn't control if for long but enough to get some practise.
- Awsome! Thanks a lot!

----------


## Man of Shred

Awesome man. It sounds like you trance out more to less than conventional hypnosis techniques. Yeah man just fall asleep to it and let it do it's work.

----------


## Serenity

I'm sick again  ::?:  This is supremely annoying!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'm sick again  This is supremely annoying!



I hate being sick... but it is going around a lot.  I'm just getting over a cold.  :tongue2: 

Does it matter who does the re-recording?  I'm just about sounding normal, and I'd be willing to give it a shot, but I don't know if hearing my voice would create a trance or a quantity of vomit... ::barf::   ::chuckle::

----------


## Serenity

It doesn't really matter. The only reason I suggested myself is I know how to record so that it can be edited cleanly (did a radio course in school).

But if you want to take a stab at it, I'll PM you the voicing tips  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> It doesn't really matter. The only reason I suggested myself is I know how to record so that it can be edited cleanly (did a radio course in school).
> 
> But if you want to take a stab at it, I'll PM you the voicing tips



I figure there's nothing to lose by trying.  Worst case, it comes out horrible and you end up doing it anyhow.  Best case, it comes out great and is helpful to people.  I have audacity and a pretty good microphone, so I could do it tomorrow night.  :Cheeky:  The same words as MoSh, right?  Because I don't think I could actually create the words for a hypnotic induction recording...  :tongue2:

----------


## Serenity

Yep, I was just going to use the same words. PM incoming  :smiley:

----------


## mkingsley

I've been looking over this thread and havent found a link to the file. Anyone wanna help me out with this? Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## JacksDreams

Link doesn't seem to be working :\, any chance any one else has a link for it?

----------


## tulamidan

Try it here http://x7.to/6uk4tu

----------


## JacksDreams

Thanks tulamidan.

----------


## Man of Shred

I know a few people have tried it lately. I wouldn't mind some feedback.

----------


## tulamidan

Not much has changed since my last feedback... the LD I got after the second time was unfortunately the only one, also my DR hasn't improved dramatically.
However I still get in trance quite easily with this mp3 and I frequently listen to it before going to bed. Often I stay asleep after it's finished. When I listen to it for  a WBTB I usually don't get back to sleep... so no point for me trying this...

A few things I'd like to mention: In some parts you hurry ab bit too much. For example when you talk about flying with the bird... you only give the listener a few seconds until the flight is over and you go on with the story.

I don't get the thing about plasticity... is there a point talking about brain damage, sounds a bit harsh... maybe there is a more elegant way...

What happened with eternalstar01 or Raven Knight? Didn't they want to re-record it?
If they still plan to do it, maybe they want to consider adding binaural beats.

----------


## tulamidan

Looks like the thread has been abandoned... what a shame, it looked all so promising. :/

What happened to the new recordings? Or maybe improving the script etc...?

----------


## Spliph

Well, I've had some progress with this.

DR has gone up somewhat, especially due to the suggestions of waking up just a few minutes earlier (one of the things I remember the most from the track, since I fall asleep shortly after).

I've been listening to it as I am falling asleep and have had good sleep and good dreams, although no lucids.

I check back to this thread regularly to see if there would be any new versions or whatnot.

Hope to see something new soon.


Take care and good dreams

----------


## Ambsi

Would it be all right if I listened to the file consciously first and then allow it to get me into trance? xD

You see, once I found another one of these hypnosis files, but it said things like "You'll have LDs the rest of your life, every single night" and I was like "err, no thanks". Maybe it's weird, but I appreciate my normal dreams and I think having LDs every night could be tiring.

... I hope thinking this way isn't blocking my chances of getting lucid o.O

----------


## TacoKing7

Huh. Now the second link isn't working...

Could someone upload it again? Thanks.

----------


## Raven Knight

I uploaded the file to Rapidshare, hope this link works for a while at least...  :tongue2: 
LD Hypnosis Induction

----------


## TacoKing7

Yes! Downloading it at the moment. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## zhineTech

this is done pretty well in the hypnotica fashion, and i commend you on it. i always laught at the "hi, my name is robert" part and i may edit out the brain damage section as well, it seems to disrupt my "positivity."

i have spent a lot of time with this file, listening to it before sleep, during sleep, and during the day. i pretty much had it on constantly for about a week, approaching it as a constant subliminal source rather than just bedtime lucid induction.

no lucids, decent recall. really no perceptible difference. but, i felt like i had too many techniques going on at the same time, i have taken a break and now im back. i will probably try this again in isolation from so many other approaches in the coming weeks.

i am also curious as to the possibility of NLP / hypnosis overload. like if im listening to this, or several files like this several times a day, do you think your subconscious would begin to block it out, to ignore it, or even actively rebel against it? just like when you post affirmations on your mirror or car and then a week or two later you dont even see them because you have become so accustomed to them?

----------


## m3thtastic

I'll be trying this tonight, I'll post my results in the morning (if I remember ^_^).

----------


## Tipharot

I first tried this 2 days ago. My first attempt didn't work out very well, I listened to it 3 or 4 times but couldn't lay still and eventually I just turned it off and went to sleep normally. The second night I tried again, same thing, then I tried during a WBTB the next morning - this time I reached the vibrations known to occur with SP, something I've never achieved before, and I began to start to slip into dreams/OBEs, but each time I got excited and the dream faded and I came out of SP.

Now my fourth attempt was last night, I had it on repeat on my headphones, I fell asleep, I woke up a while later and noticed it had stopped playing, so I took off my headphones and went back to sleep, I recalled 5 dreams from last night - which is a record for the past couple of years, I normally recall 0-2, 3 if I'm really lucky. No lucids but I'm impressed as the more dreams I recall the more opportunities to get lucid anyway. 

One suggestion I'd make is if you redo the tape, make sure not to make that "lose" mistake again, that one throws me off a little as when you start laughing it often breaks me out of the trance, and also the "lose" bit has a bit of a negative connotation as it suggests losing your lucid dreaming abilities, rather than using them.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## LucidRaider

Link isnt working :/

----------


## keudbybor

Hey i wanted to let you know that i really like this track!  It has made me remember my dreams more and really relaxes me when i need to be.  Maybe it's because my name is robert too lol, but it really works wonders!  Thanks again!

----------


## 700ks

link is dead
I would appreciate if you could make a working one.

----------


## neuralswarm

I thought this was pretty cool, but couldn't find a working link so I made a version for myself.

Check it out: noliesplease.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/nlp_lucid_dreaming_induction.mp3

Do you like it?

I also made my own (beta) version of a hypnotic file to help reinforce the strategies and techniques associated with lucid dreaming, which I feel is ripe for hypnosis. If you're interested, enter the password "hypnosis" at: noliesplease.com/2012/11/hypnosis-for-lucid-dreaming/

----------

